# Pond Water as Primary Water Source



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

Anyone looked into using surface water (pond in my case) as their primary water source? I'm curious what type of home-based water treatment system could be installed to treat the pond water for all household uses (drinking, washing, bathing, etc).


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Location? Would not be allowed in some, many, areas? Drinking water part of it anyhow.

Most large cities use river water, but they have special experts with long titles which make that water perfectly safe for everyone.

As a simple homeowner with a regular title, you can't possibly use such a source of water to drink......

--->Paul


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I have a private reservoir I get my water out of... There's no runoff from anyone's property but mine. Only a few days out of the year does the water taste 'off'. I have a settling tank, and basic filters under the sink... However, I do drink it straight... figure I've intaked enough local flora and fauna over the years from swimming to be safe.

Few years back, community water arrived within half a mile... if they hadn't sent out letters to customers that it was poisonous and shouldn't be for any reason drinked, I might have hooked up to it...

My pond is recession proof, it's paid for... and pretty much drought proof... figure it'd take at least six or so years before it got iffy, probably ten years. It's 8 acres, 32' deep, and I guesstimate around 50 million gallons... so I rarely complain if the water hose is left on overnight...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

We use it, along with spring water and rain water.

I have a sand point submerged in the pond, attached to a steel pipe that runs horizontally underground to a series of regular hydrants.
There is no agricultural runoff into our main pond, no animal waste, etc.
It is filtered by the grass and leaves surrounding it, and remains clear and algae free, nearly year 'round.
The hydrants, even though only gravity fed, never freeze.
The water is clear and cold and we aren't afraid to drink it, straight.
Know your sources.....

The wisest thing I believe a homesteader could do is build a pond on the highest point feasible on the property, gravity feed water to the house, built at a lower elevation.....the waste from which flows into a holding tank to be used on the gardens/compost piles below the barn, which is just below the house..... A second water outlet, or two would be located at the barn..... the waste water and solids which would be applied to the gardens, fields and compost piles below..... and a third water outlet for the gardens, and fields.

Make use of clean and soiled water, throughout. Let gravity do the work.
Keep the waste runoff out of the pond. What incredible fun.


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

At one time a neighbor down the road got his drinking water from his pond. A pond that received run-off from a corn/bean/wheat/hay field. It was literally at the bottom of that field and half of the water than fell on it ran into his pond. He drank that water for years. As far as I know he didn't really treat it either. I think you were pretty much drinking a bassagran and round-up cocktail.

He moved but he's still alive and kickin' last I heard.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

My father gets all his water from the creek above his house, its not a pond I know but the principal is the same, no other people above his water sorce to put nasties into it so its clean and fresh year round.

If your pond looks and tastes clean get a sample tested and away you go, a simple filter should be enough.

We are on well water at the mo. and have to filter the heck out of it, it has megga watts of iron and manganeese (sp?) and just plain muck, its bacteria free but unfiltered it made us sick sick sick. Your pond sounds much safer really lol


----------



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

We are the highest ground around with all run off coming from our pastures alone. This farm has been in pasture for over 50 years now. We built the pond last year and plumbed it below the dam to a hydrant and tank for the cows. The water from the hydrant has a slight tint and a bit of dirt in it but smells fresh. 

Where do you have your water tested and what type of filters do you all use?


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

We have a pond and we use the water for garden irrigation but not for household use. I would only use it for flushing, not for consumption, bathing, or dishes. Our pond gets gray water runoff from two homes.

Definitely know where your pond water comes from before you decide how to use it.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

P.S. Texican, that ain't no pond. That's a lake!!


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Surface water will always have bacteria in it. Your body may be used to it and have no problems with it. But bring in a child, an older person, someone that is on chemotherapy or HIV+ there could be problems.

With a couple filters and UV light you can make it safe from a bacteria standpoint. The question then would be where does the water come from. Is it from a farm field full of chemicals? Or an empty grassy area or woods?

Kathie


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

In some locations, it's illegal to catch and use rainwater.
http://www.groovygreen.com/groove/?p=3135
In Colorado, Rain Barrels Are Illegal. Yup.

And in Washington State, state law identifies rainwater as a resource of the state. They're at work now setting the definitions for regulation of rainwater collection.
http://www.ecy.wa.gov/news/2008news/2008-157.html

If I was off-grid of a water system, I sure wouldn't be on here broadcasting the news that I was.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

If you are in an agricultural area, pay attention to the nitrate levels in the water. High amounts of nitrates are dangerous for people with weakened immune systems, although most people can drink the water and survive.

Kayleigh


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

High nitrate levels can cause "blue baby syndrome" where the nitrate binds with the hemoglobin, so the baby does not get enough oxygen (which can cause blue lips in severe cases). It can cause mental retardation, and in severe cases, death. Make sure you get the water tested.

Another danger in surface water is cryptosporidosis. Here's a web site for info: http://www.cdc.gov/crypto/factsheets/infect.html It is a protozoan found in animals, and there is some debate about whether wildlife is a source of infection in humans. UV lights will inactivate the cysts, as well as killing the bacteria. A UV light is well worth the money.


----------

